

Information about Google Code's read-only transition - jfoster
https://code.google.com/p/support/wiki/ReadOnlyTransition

======
jfoster
Does anyone know what they plan to do with regards to public issue trackers
for Google projects? (eg. Chromium, App Engine, etc.)

